

Two Addicting iPhone Apps - mike_eirinberg

Hi, I am currently 15 and have two iPhone games published in the Apple App Store. Rocket-Dodge was my first app, created when I was 13. Then, Butcher Chop was published three months later. Due to my lazy attitude evoked by my early teenage years, I have only just began to try to gain advice and publicity involving my two programs. Please download the two apps and comment your thoughts. Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;artist&#x2F;abby-apps&#x2F;id515860706
======
driverdan
I suggest changing the title to something like "Show HN: My iPhone Apps I
created when I was 13" and describe a bit more what it was like to develop
them and what you're trying to accomplish by showing them to HN.

